# Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?



## ToxicToolz (11. März 2011)

Moin Jungs und Mädels, Freunde der Angelruten und Haken....

Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das seht?
Grund dieser Umfrage sollte ja klar sein, trotzdem verlinke ich das schnell nochmal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ich habe schon vor Wochen in irgendeinem alten Trööt geschrieben, dass es aus meiner Sicht keine Fusion der Verbände mit P. Mohnert geben kann.#t


Ich bin für den Rücktritt.
Aber da gerade er für Eigensinnigkeit bekannt ist, können wir auf soviel Selbstkritik von ihm lange warten.|kopfkrat

Der macht doch keine Fehler . . . |evil:


----------



## sonstwer (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Hi Leute!

Ich bin der Meinung, ein Mensch, der von einer Gemeinschaft zum Interessenvertreter gewählt wurde, darf sich einen solchen Alleingang, unter Umgehung aller gemeinsam erarbeiteter Statuten nicht erlauben.
Wer in solch eklatanter Weise die eigenen Grundregeln missachtet, hat nicht länger das Vertrauen seiner "Wähler" verdient.
Auch nicht deren Unterstützung, egal in welcher Angelegenheit.
Für mich ist das ein Beweis, daß einem solchen Menschen nicht zu trauen und nicht zuzutrauen ist, meine Belange und die meiner Kameraden zu vertreten.
Sollte dieser "Herr Mohnert" nicht freiwillig zurücktreten, würde er die Interessen aller Angler Deutschlands mit Füssen treten.
Und wenn er, dieser "Herr Mohnert" mit diesem Gebaren und mit Hilfe seiner "Mitfunktionäre" auch noch durchkäme, würde er beweisen, daß es mit der Leidenschaft der privaten Fischereiausübenden Deutschlands und deren Naturschutzanspruch nicht wirklich weit her wäre.
Wenn er nicht freiwillig abtritt, sollte er "gegangen" werden.
Wird er nicht gegangen, gibt es für uns Angler kaum noch eine Zukunft.
Zumindest hier in unseren Landen.
LG an alle Leidensgenossen,
frank


----------



## volkerm (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Moin,

vermutlich wird sich dieser Herr am Tisch festhalten, so lange als möglich.
Diese Kragenweite denkt und fühlt anders als wir.
Die fühlen sich "berufen", von wem auch immer.
Selbstkritik und Reflektion fällt bei der Sorte aus.
Wir hatten doch da mal auch so einen Minister|kopfkrat.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Für mich ist die Frage schon lange ncht mehr, ob Herr Mohnert abtreten sollte.

Sondern mit wem man statt dessen in die Zukunft gehen sollte, wie man die Leute sammelt und unterstützt, die tatsächlich etwas für Angler statt für ihr Ego tun wollen..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3261918&postcount=66


----------



## mcrae (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Wenn Herr Mohnert bei seiner Aktion, oder anderen, gegen die Satzung des VDSF verstoßen haben oder das Ansehen des VDSF geschädigt haben ist er laut Satzung nach §6 Abs 2c zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen.

Selber zurücktreten wäre natürlich die "elegantere" Lösung... 
...Ist ja in der Politik zur Zeit groß in Mode...


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

...aber in der Politik die kommen wieder und treten nur deshalb zurück - bei Herr Mohnert ist das anders - der sollte einfach gehen und hat leider den Punkt verpaßt, als "verdienter" Funktionär abzutreten - das wäre allerdings schon vor längerer Zeit fällig gewesen, bevor er sich entschlossen hatte GEGEN die Belange der Anglerschaft zu handeln!!!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Rücktritt !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ich glaub ein Herr M. ist auch bei uns angemeldet - einer hat tatsächlich mit "nein" gestimmt ;-)))

Auf der anderen Seite:
Einstimmig gabs ja nur früher bei der SED oder heute noch bei Abstimmungen im VDSF..
;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

von sich aus wird er wohl nicht zurücktreten, da müssen schon ne Menge Leute aus dem Präsidium auf ihn einwirken.

Bin zwar auch ein Herr M. aber ich wars nicht Tomas


----------



## cafabu (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

|bigeyesSucht der HSV nicht zur Zeit einen neuen Manager????|bla:
Carsten


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> einer hat tatsächlich mit "nein" gestimmt ;-)))



Entw. Meister M. höchst pers. oder wieder ein Dummer Deutscher der von Hacke bis Nacken abgezockt,belogen und betrogen werden will ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Die mit Nein gestimmt haben,sind die die schon immer einschließlich bekannt sind.........

Gibt doch da nette Programme da kann man sehen welcher User für was stimmte.


Ich würde noch ne Kopie in Angeln Allgemein stellen,da ist mehr los und wird mehr reingeguckt.

Könnten thomas ralle.... ja mal machen,oder irgendwie groß sichtbar verankern für so 2-3 Wochen,dann sollte es evtl. auch mehr stimmen geben.

Und falls Herr Mohnert hier mitliest,tun Sie es Herrn Gutenberg gleich bevor sie noch mehr böses Blut vergießen,wer sie als Chefe hat brauch keine Feinde mehr.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



> Ich würde noch ne Kopie in Angeln Allgemein stellen,da ist mehr los und wird mehr reingeguckt.
> 
> Könnten thomas ralle.... ja mal machen,oder irgendwie groß sichtbar verankern für so 2-3 Wochen,dann sollte es evtl. auch mehr stimmen geben.


Nö, das gehört schon hierher - wir haben ja extra den Politikbereich, weil sich leider viel (zu viele) Angler nicht dafür interessieren..

Das ist und soll ein Angebot bleiben, keine Pflicht..

Wir sind ja kein Verband und müssen nicht tricksen, täuschen, tarnen, lügen und betrügen..


----------



## gründler (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ne so meint ich das nicht,sondern nur das dieser trööt mehr ins Auge sticht,nicht 2 trööts mit 2 umfragen,die ergebnisse sollten bei diesem trööt bleiben.Ne art Kopie damit dieser gelesen und Angeklickt wird.

Wahr auch nur nen VV.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Koalabaer (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, das gehört schon hierher - wir haben ja extra den Politikbereich, weil sich leider viel (zu viele) Angler nicht dafür interessieren..



gerade mal ca.50 Abstimmungen.#c
irgendwelcher Zink im Rollengetriebe...und es geht die Post ab.

Respekt an die Redaktion,hoffe ihr berichtet weiterhin über dieses Thema,Danke.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



> Respekt an die Redaktion,hoffe ihr berichtet weiterhin über dieses Thema,Danke.


Logisch bleiben wir da dran..


----------



## Fischhalter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Thomas9904 schrieb (Post 9): 
"Ich glaube ein Herr M. ist auch bei uns angemeldet - einer hat tatsächlich mit "nein" gestimmt ;-)))
Auf der anderen Seite:
Einstimmig gabs ja nur früher bei der SED oder heute noch bei Abstimmungen im VDSF..
;-))"

gründler schrieb (Post 13):
"Die mit Nein gestimmt haben,sind die die schon immer einschließlich bekannt sind.........
Gibt doch da nette Programme da kann man sehen welcher User für was stimmte."

Hallo,

der erste Nein-Abstimmer war wohl ich. Ich habe von Herr Mohnert zum ersten Mal hier gehört und mich dann kurz im Netz informiert, wer Herr Mohnert eigentlich ist. (Bin in keinem Verband und warte noch auf die offizielle Bestätigung meiner Fischerprüfung.) Sehe ich aber ein derartiges "Tribunal", sage ich aus Prinzip zunächst mal Nein. ;-)

Ansonsten würde ich gerne ein bisschen abwarten, den Brief von Herr Mohnert lesen und sehen was der TLAV macht. 

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> der erste Nein-Abstimmer war wohl ich. Ich habe von Herr Mohnert zum ersten Mal hier gehört und mich dann kurz im Netz informiert, wer Herr Mohnert eigentlich ist. (Bin in keinem Verband und warte noch auf die offizielle Bestätigung meiner Fischerprüfung.) Sehe ich aber ein derartiges "Tribunal", sage ich aus Prinzip zunächst mal Nein. ;-)
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich gerne ein bisschen abwarten, den Brief von Herr Mohnert lesen und sehen was der TLAV macht.
> 
> ...



Whow, das nenne ich mal einen fundierten Meinungsbildungsprozess

Wofür oder wogegen Du bist ist natürlich Deine Angelegenheit. 
Aber findest Du die Grundlage für Deine Entscheidung nicht ein bisschen dünn??


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

P. M. hat sich also durch einen Vertreter entschuldigt.
Hat der keinen A.... in der Hose um das selbst zu tun ?
nein, dann hätte er sich ja der Situation stellen müssen und auch unangenehme Fragen über sich ergehen lassen.

Erst Feuer legen und dann beim Löschen kneifen, erkönnte sich ja sonst die Finger verbrennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Noch ist das eine unbestätigte Vermutung.....


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> der erste Nein-Abstimmer war wohl ich. Ich habe von Herr Mohnert zum ersten Mal hier gehört und mich dann kurz im Netz informiert, wer Herr Mohnert eigentlich ist. (Bin in keinem Verband und warte noch auf die offizielle Bestätigung meiner Fischerprüfung.) Sehe ich aber ein derartiges "Tribunal", sage ich aus Prinzip zunächst mal Nein. ;-)
> Ansonsten würde ich gerne ein bisschen abwarten, den Brief von Herr Mohnert lesen und sehen was der TLAV macht.





Sollte man sich dann nicht einfach der Stimmenabgabe enthalten ... |kopfkrat ... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> ...der erste Nein-Abstimmer war wohl ich.... Ansonsten würde ich gerne ein bisschen abwarten, den Brief von Herr Mohnert lesen und sehen was der TLAV macht...



Auch wenn ich nicht nur ein Ja-Stimmer bin, sondern am liebsten auch einen Schuh auf P.M. schmeißen würde, ist Fischhalters Meinung natürlich völlig legitim und ok.


----------



## ivo (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ist das eine unbestätigte Vermutung.....



Was ?


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Schöne Demokratie-Gedanken haben hier eine Leute, Nein-Abstimmer zu diffamieren , dann macht doch gleich eine gefakte Abstimmung nach Chinesischen Vorbild.
Bedenkt das ihr gegen ältere Leute wettert die das Internet nicht kennen und deshalb Reaktionen auf den Postweg länger dauern, oder ist das noch  ein Verbrechen?

Mir ist ein Alt-herren-verband immer noch lieber als der DAV, denn da regelt die Zeit einige Probleme.
 Es gibt genug Posten die im VDFS offen sind, aber wer will dort etwas Ehrenamtlich machen, wenn er dauernd hier im Board angefeindet wird.


----------



## Breamhunter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ich habe auch mal mit egal abgestimmt. 
Ich bin seit knapp 40 Jahren in einem Verein, und 15 Jahre in einem anderen, welche dem VDSF angeschlossen ist. 
Hatte eigentlich nie direkten Kontakt mit dem Verband. Außer, daß (ich glaube) 10 € im Jahr vom Beitrag abgeführt werden.  
Ich brauche keinen Setzkescher, das um die Wette angeln habe ich seit längerem aufgegeben und mit dem lebenden Köderfisch kann ich auch nichts anfangen. 
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, welche Nachteile vom VDSF zu erwarten sind ? 
Schönen Sonntag noch |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, welche Nachteile vom VDSF zu erwarten sind ?
> Schönen Sonntag noch |wavey:



......das du in Ruhe angeln kannst und niemals eines Fischereivergehens angeklagt wirst,obwohl deine Rechtsschutzversicherung auf einen Streit wartet .


----------



## ivo (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

@Breamhunter

Du brauchst keinen Setzkescher. Und? Sollen dann alle drauf verzichten? Wettkampfangeln machst du auch nicht. Sollen dann auch alle drauf verzichten?
Lächerlich.

Euch können keine Nachteile mehr erreichen. Ihr habt sie schon! Und das so verinnerlicht, dass ihr es als gegeben hinnehmt. 

Wir haben keine Lust uns auch so gängeln zu lassen von einem Bundesverband. Wer macht den in Deutschland noch Angelwettkämpfe? Der VDSF? Das ich nicht lache, da ist beim Casting Schluss. Wer weigert sich in CIPS und FIPS einzutreten. Damit gibts auch keine Internationalen Wettkämpfe. Warum auch, Angeln ist ja schädlich.|uhoh:


----------



## gründler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

90% der Funktionäre lesen hier mit,haben Internet.........

Das kann ich zu 100% sicher sagen.


Es geht auch nicht darum wer was will oder nicht,sondern das der VDSF Angeln nicht in der Satzung haben will sondern nur als Naturschutzverband angesehen werden will.

Das Angeln hat keinen Stellenwert mehr beim VDSF.

Wozu brauchen wir ein Verband der sich Anglerverband nennen will,aber Angeln und co.dürfen nicht in der Satzung stehen.

Angler geht es ums Angeln und um nix anderes,Naturschutz Hege....kommen danach,an erster Stelle will der Angler nur eins = Angeln.

Und ein Anglerverband hat sich für Angler einzusetzen,ein Naturschutzverband für Natur,und ein Autoverband für Autos usw usw.

Setzt er sich nicht für seine Mitglieder ein ist seine existens in frage zu stellen ohne wenn und aber,und genau das tut der VDSF er setzt sich *nicht* fürs Angeln ein.

lg|wavey:

Die VDSF Bundesjugendtage 2011 = Angeln wird nur nebenbei stadtfinden es geht mal wieder nur ums Casting,aber was von Jugend fördern reden,wenn Jugendliche auf Scheiben werfen wollen machen sie ihren Pc an.Wenn man Jugend zum Angeln bringen will dann nicht mit Casting sondern mit Angeln so wie es der DAV tut.


----------



## Breamhunter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



ivo schrieb:


> Sollen dann auch alle drauf verzichten?
> Lächerlich.



Es ging ja nur um *meine* persönliche Meinung. Deswegen ja auch die Frage, ob *ich*  Nachteile zu erwarten habe. Ansonsten wäre *mein* Votum "egal" für* mich* persönlich ja auch richtig. 
Außerdem nehme *ich* sehr gerne und mit Erfolg an Casting-Wettbewerben teil


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Selbstverständlich kann man egoistisch sein und sagen "betrifft mich ja nicht".

Dann muss man sich aber auch konsequent raushalten oder für egal stimmen.|kopfkrat

Ich persönlich empfinde Präsi M. schon länger als nicht mehr tragbar. Aber mit der Thüringen-Affäre hat er sich doch endgültig als vertrauenswürdiger Präsident disqualifiert!
Und das vollkommen ohne fremdes Zutun!#t

Nach meinem Dafürhalten sollte ein Präsident jede Menge Seriösität ausstrahlen und nicht wirken wie ein Hütchenspieler.


----------



## ivo (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ein Bundesverband, insbesondere dessen Präsidium und Präsident müssen meiner Meinung das ganze Feld das Angelns abdecken und vertreten. Da gilt es die unterschiedlichen Interessen von Stippern, Allroundanglern, Karpfenanglern usw unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dies ist aber nur möglich wenn man allen Formen der Angelausübung neutral gegenüber steht. Keine Seite darf bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden. Aus diesem Grund ist es die Pflicht und die Aufgabe eines Präsidenten alle Strömungen des Angelns zu achten. Es dürfen keine Standpunkte vertreten werden die einschränkenden Charakter haben noch dürfen diese durchgesetzt werden. Die Aufgabe eines Präsidenten ist es *alle* Mitglieder zu vertreten. Es steht ihm in keinster weiße zu Angeln zu erschweren.

Nicht nur Herr Mohnert ist hier schuld. Nein, auch die vielen Landesverbände des VDSF die ihn bzw die anglerfeindliche Politik stützen tragen daran eine Schuld. Sie können augenscheinlich mit diesem System sehr gut leben. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, auch schon vor der Zeit Herrn Mohnerts hat sich der VDSF anglerfeindlich hervorgetan. Wie kann z.B. der eigene Verband seine Mitglieder mit Drohungen unter Druck setzen. Allein das hätte genügen müssen, dass die Mitgliedsverbände/-Vereine austreten hätten müssen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ein Bundesverband, insbesondere dessen Präsidium und Präsident müssen meiner Meinung das ganze Feld das Angelns abdecken und vertreten. Da gilt es die unterschiedlichen Interessen von Stippern, Allroundanglern, Karpfenanglern usw unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dies ist aber nur möglich wenn man allen Formen der Angelausübung neutral gegenüber steht. Keine Seite darf bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden. Aus diesem Grund ist es die Pflicht und die Aufgabe eines Präsidenten alle Strömungen des Angelns zu achten. Es dürfen keine Standpunkte vertreten werden die einschränkenden Charakter haben noch dürfen diese durchgesetzt werden. Die Aufgabe eines Präsidenten ist es *alle* Mitglieder zu vertreten. Es steht ihm in keinster weiße zu Angeln zu erschweren.



#6 Super ausgedrückt und auf DEN Punkt gebracht #6



ivo schrieb:


> Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, auch schon vor der Zeit Herrn  Mohnerts hat sich der VDSF anglerfeindlich hervorgetan. Wie kann z.B.  der eigene Verband seine Mitglieder mit Drohungen unter Druck setzen.  Allein das hätte genügen müssen, dass die Mitgliedsverbände/-Vereine  austreten hätten müssen.



Leider fehlte es aber dazumal an Alternativen. Dafür hätte man einen neuen Verband gründen müssen oder aber diese Leute abwählen.

Es ist leider bis heute - beim VDSF insbesondere - so, dass die Dinge erst nach getaner "Arbeit" publik werden und es dann im Nachhinein abgesegnet werden soll (siehe "Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen").


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keinen Setzkescher, das um die Wette angeln habe ich seit längerem aufgegeben und mit dem lebenden Köderfisch kann ich auch nichts anfangen.
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, welche Nachteile vom VDSF zu erwarten sind ?


Weil es nicht angeht, dass ein Vorsitzender des VDSF-Bundeserbandes sich gegen alle demokratischen Gepflogenheiten verhält und die Fusionsverhandlungen zusammen mit dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss aussetzt - und sich das erst ein dreiviertel Jahr später legitimieren lassen will.

Oder der, wie in Thüringen, sich unter Umgehung der eigenen Satzung wie ebenfalls jeder demokratischen Gepflogenheit und am Thüringer Präsidium vorbei - selbst ohne dieses zu informieren - die Vereinsvorsitzenden des Landesverbandes anschreibt, um diese gegen den eigenen Lansdesverband und dessen Wunsch nach einer Fusion in Thüringen aufzuhetzen...

Weil der VDSF und einige seiner Landesverbände aktiv Dinge vorwärts treiben und gesetzlich verankern wollen oder das abschaffen dieser unsinnigen und anglerfeindichen Gesetze verhindert wie Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, etc...

Weil in vielen Landesverbänden des VDSF auch eher darauf geschaut wird, immer weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu schaffen - teilweise wie bei den Prüfungen nur wegen der Kohle, bewiesen in SH  - statt vorhandene abzuschaffen. oder wenigstens auf das Maß  zurückzuführen, wie es in deutschen Ländern schon Gesetz ist.

Deswegen muss man dem Treiben des VDSF Einhalt gebieten, bzw. die Landesverbände des VDSF wie Thüringen oder NRW, die sich jetzt endlich auch aktiv und offen gegen die unsinnige und anglerfeindliche Politik des VDSF-Bund und einer großen Zahl von Landesverbänden wie in Bayern, B-W, Saarland, S-H etc.einsetzen und stark machen.

*In der Hoffnung, da viele Nachahmer auch in den Reihen des VDSF zu finden, die sich das auch nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen und damit endlich gemeinsam mit den Vernünftigen wie in Thüringen und NRW aus dem VDSF und den Vernünftigen aus den DAV-Reihen eine gemeinsame Politik FÜR Angler gemacht wird statt gegen sie.*

Damit wir auch noch in Jahren rechtssicher angeln gehen können und das nicht wie heute durch die genannten VDSF-Verbände immer weiter ausgehöhlt wird..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

Wir werden daher mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln alle Projekte, Initiativen und Maßnahmen unterstützen, die zu besseren und liberaleren Bedingungen für die Angelfischerei führen. Ebenso alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre, welche sich zu folgenden Maßnahmen bekennen:


> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.
> 
> Bei der Beschränkung auf die Bundesgesetzgebung ergibt sich gleichzeitig eine Harmonisierung der föderalistischen Gesetzgebung. Dies ist die wichtigste Voraussetzung für gemeinsames Handeln und Wirken als Basis für einen Zusammenschluß der Verbände.


----------



## Fischhalter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber findest Du die Grundlage für Deine Entscheidung nicht ein bisschen dünn??


 
Hallo Ralle 24,

wenn man das D weglässt, stimme ich mit Dir überein. Bisher habe ich nur den Brief von Herrn Ambrosy hier im Forum gesehen, nicht aber den Brief vom Herrn Mohnert. Außerhalb des Anglerboards fand ich nix dazu, auch keine etwaige Stellungnahme des TLAV. Bisschen dünne für eine Entscheidung. Wenn wir dann schon abstimmen, dann gilt für mich "In dubio pro Reo". Ich vermute umgekehrt, dass viele der Ja-Stimmer ohnehin gegen Mohnert sind, unabhängig von dieser Aktion.

Ist schon ok hier eine Abstimmung zu machen, um die Stimmung der Angelpolitiker im Board zu testen. Ich nehme die Abstimmung, ehrlich gesagt, trotzdem nicht so bierernst. Der VDSF bestimmt seinen Präsidenten immer noch selber. ;-) Angelpolitik, mit Auswirkungen für den Angler, nehme ich aber schon ernst. 

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## antonio (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> wenn man das D weglässt, stimme ich mit Dir überein. Bisher habe ich nur den Brief von Herrn Ambrosy hier im Forum gesehen, nicht aber den Brief vom Herrn Mohnert. Außerhalb des Anglerboards fand ich nix dazu, auch keine etwaige Stellungsnahme des TLAV. Bisschen dünne für eine Entscheidung. Wenn wir dann schon abstimmen, dann gilt für mich "In dubio pro Rheo". Ich vermute umgekehrt, dass viele der Ja-Stimmer ohnehin aus Prinzip gegen Mohnert sind.
> 
> ...



warum wohl?
zuzuschreiben hat er sich das doch selbst.
mit der einstellung, wenn jemand dagegen ist werden köpfe rollen,kommt man eben nur bei duckmäusern durch.
aber nicht alle sind duckmäuser und das ist gut so.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> wenn man das D weglässt, stimme ich mit Dir überein. Bisher habe ich nur den Brief von Herrn Ambrosy hier im Forum gesehen, nicht aber den Brief vom Herrn Mohnert. Außerhalb des Anglerboards fand ich nix dazu, auch keine etwaige Stellungsnahme des TLAV. Bisschen dünne für eine Entscheidung. Wenn wir dann schon abstimmen, dann gilt für mich "In dubio pro Rheo". Ich vermute umgekehrt, dass viele der Ja-Stimmer ohnehin gegen Mohnert sind, unabhängig von dieser Aktion.
> 
> ...



Um vom "in dubio pro reo" wegzukommen, muss man sich ja nur Aktivitäten des VDSF seit den 80ern anschauen. Und auch was die Person Mohnert angeht, findest Du hier genug Material um eine echte Meinung zu bilden. Auch ein Vergleich der HP´s von DAV und VDSF dürfte da eine eindeutige Meinung erzeugen helfen. 
Dass Du im Netz darüber sehr wenig findest ist Bestandteil der Politik hinter verschlossenen Türen, die wir ja auch vehement kritisieren. Im Zeitalter des Internet haben Verbände mehr als genug Möglichkeiten sich und ihr Wirken in der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. 


PS: " in dubio pro *Rheo*" kann hier im Board eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben. Ich hoffe auf einen Verschreiber.


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

@Fischhalter:
Wenn Du außerhalb des AB irgendwelche Pro-Argumente für Mohnert findest, die tatsächlich von Anglern kommen, dann stell doch bitte die Links mal hier rein.
Ich google schon seit Wochen danach und finde höchstens das bestätigt, was hier schon summarisch zusammen gefasst wurde.


----------



## Fischhalter (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> PS: " in dubio pro *Rheo*" kann hier im Board eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben. Ich hoffe auf einen Verschreiber.


 

Hallo Ralle 24,

natürlich wollte ich niemand in einen Fluss werfen, sondern ich bin eben wie alle Angler von Kopf bis Fuß Naturschützer und damit auch Flussschützer. ;-) Trotzdem habe ich die unfreiwillige Komik geändert. 

@Honeyball
Ich habe bisher auch nix gefunden. 

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



> Ich habe bisher auch nix gefunden.


Hätt mich auch irgendwie gewundert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Davon ab:
Soweit ich weiss ist im April Hauptversammlung des VDSF (keine Ahnung ob ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab...) - dann wird man ja sehen, in wie weit sich die VDSF-Landesverbände weiter auf dem Kopf rumtanzen lassen oder ob sich endlich ein paar Funktionäre finden, welche solchem Treiben Einhalt gebietenund endlich mal was für die Angler tun...


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Soweit ich weiss ist im April Hauptversammlung des VDSF




Da dort ja "meistens" alles unter dem Deckmantel des Schweigens abgehandelt wird werden wa wohl nich allzuviel davon mitbekommen. Wenn dann eh wieder "zu spät" ...... #c

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Ääh, war nicht April (weiss gar nicht, we ich draufkam ): 
November!!!!

Ansonsten hast Du leider wahrscheinlich wieder recht..

Alledings sieht man ja in letzter Zeit, dass am Ende doch alles rauskommt.

Und wenn dann die Funktionäre wieder einfach alles abnicken, werden wir das wieder schön offenlegen....


----------



## panzerwels (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
über soviel Engstirnigkeit kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Hier will definitiv einer nur seine Machtposition behalten und mit allen Mitteln durchsetzten. Wenn er sich aber an den geltenden Regeln "vorbei laviert" wird man ihm hoffentlich bald den Stuhl vor die Tür setzen. Hoffentlich schon vor der nächsten Vorstandswahl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*

Nochmal:
Er wurde (nach Angaben auf der VDSF-Seite) einstimmig!! gewählt!!!

JEDER VDSF-Funktionär ist also daran mit schuld!!

Und JEDER Vorsitzende/Vorstand JEDES dem VDSF angehörenden Vereines, der das seinen Funktionären durchgehen lies!!

Und JEDER Angler, der solche Leute (immer) wieder in Vorstände und Funktionen wählt, sei es in Verein oder Verband....

Denn die ganzen Dinge rund um Fusion, Mohnert und das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF waren ja alle lange genug bekannt!


----------



## Blauzahn (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und JEDER Angler, der solche Leute (immer) wieder in Vorstände und Funktionen wählt, sei es in Verein oder Verband....
> 
> Denn die ganzen Dinge rund um Fusion, Mohnert und das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF waren ja alle lange genug bekannt!




Hier muß ich ganz klar intervenieren.
Man sagt so schnell mal lapidar, als "Nichtorganisierter", man solle als einfaches Mitglied seinen Vorstand zum Teufel jagen, weil er Mohnert oder sonstwen unterstützt, ist aber selbst nicht bereit, in der Lage oder gewillt einen Job im Ehrenamt und ohne Bezahlung, im Verein zu übernehmen.

Etwas mehr Augenmaß und Differenzierung täte Euch und auch Dir, Thomas, ganz gut.

Ich schreibe das aus der Erfahrung einiger Jahre Vorstandsarbeit, sowie auch passiver Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.

Unabhängig davon ist der Ansatz der Diskussion richtig und zielführend... aber an den Untertönen und Nebengeräuschen sollte noch gearbeitet werden.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sollte P. Mohnert nach der Aktion zurücktreten ?*



> ist aber selbst nicht bereit, in der Lage oder gewillt einen Job im Ehrenamt und ohne Bezahlung, im Verein zu übernehmen.


Ja, das ist leider so..

Daraus resultiert ja ja nicht zuletzt, dass mehr oder weniger alles stumpf abgenickt wird, was von oben kommt..

Und daraus wiederum resultiert ja das ganze Überl.

Genau deswegen habe ich aber auch klar gemacht, dass diese Kette runtergeht bis zum Angler.

Die Funktionäre nutzen nur die Möglichkeiten und Freiräume, die wir Angler ihnen geben..

Mag nicht schön sein, wenn daraus immer wieder anglerfeindliche Dinge resultieren - verständlich aber schon. Freiräume werden eben genutzt.

Oder, um einen alten Spontispruch aufzugreifen:
Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt..


----------

